# "Toad in a Hole" is a great breakfast your kids will like. Me too!



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

We have made this for over 50 years. MMM!! Good!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwWLM2F0pc8


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We call those Eagle's Nest. Yummy with Tabasco!


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

My grandma made me those when I was 5 (1961), she called them 
Chicken-on-a-raft! I still enjoy them to this day! -Ric


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have had them for over 75 years. "Egg in basket":yes::yes:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Add lots more butter, wonder bread and thick sliced bacon, and THEN!!!! you have a breakfast, lol


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*We called them Popeyes. *


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

jaster said:


> Add lots more butter, wonder bread and thick sliced bacon, and THEN!!!! you have a breakfast, lol


 hell yea


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good 

could be lunch or dinner also


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Had someone else call them Eggs in a basket!


----------

